# el NE555 se calienta, está estropeado?



## turbojet (May 13, 2008)

Hola, hice este circuito que está en esta web:






Bien lo monté todo bien lo repasé y cuando lo enchufo a una pila de 9 o 10V (incluso a 3V) oigo un ruido como si algo estubiese hirviendo y era la pasta de soldar y el 555 se calentaban las patas 3 y 4 y el led se quedaba enchegado y a los 3 segundos se apagaba y no se volvía a encender hasta que no quitaba la pila, se a jodio?

Puede ser que en la R2 pusiese una resistencia de 15K enves de 16K? esque no tenia la de 16.

Otra pregunta, la restencia R2 va unida con la pata 6 del 555 y ésta va a la pata 2?

Un saludo


----------



## El nombre (May 13, 2008)

Las entradas no intervienes en el hervidero (pasa de las R si miras el tutorial son para variar la salida. Mira la conexión de alimentación y demás. Repasa en general todo el circuito.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 13, 2008)

Revisa el 555 con este simple circuito.

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/555test.htm

Ah  y compra otros 555. Yo siempre estropeo un monton cuando hago montajitos con el y me alegra saber que no soy el unico.


----------



## Dano (May 13, 2008)

A mi por lo menos cada vez que se calienta un 555, es porque o invierto la polaridad de la alimentación o le pongo corriente por donde no se debe


----------

